# creatura/bambino-a



## traduttrice

Salve. 
Ho un piccolo dubbio di cui ho già parlato in precedenza, ma ancora non mi son decisa ed ecco il motivo di questo messaggio.
Se la frase _"è nata una creatura di sesso femminile"_ è più corretta ma meno usata di _"è nata un bambina di sesso femminile"_... si può usare "è nato un bambino di sesso femminile", visto che ho trovato, sul De Mauro:_ BAMBINO - s.m., l’essere umano tra la nascita e l’inizio della fanciullezza._

Grazie!


----------



## irene.acler

E' molto più frequente trovare "bambino/a" che "creatura", per lo meno qui dalle mie parti.


----------



## valy822

Certo, ha ragione Irene..anche qui è così. Inoltre quando si dice _bambino/bambina_, non c'è bisogno di specificare il sesso.


----------



## traduttrice

Sì, comunque se devo tradurre un atto di nascita, purtroppo non mi posso permettere di scrivere "è nato un bambino alle ore..." anziché "è nato un bambino di sesso maschile alle ore..." se nella lingua di partenza è specificato sia "creatura/bambino" che il sesso.

Probabilmente sceglierò "bambino". /
*GRAZIE*


----------



## sabrinita85

E se usi solo "è nato un figlio"?


----------



## kdl77

Personalmente, escluderei l'utilizzo di "creatura", decisamente poco usato (o con un uso strettamente regionale, nel parlato informale meridionale, ad indicare, più che i bambini, i figli).

Io userei "bambina di sesso femminile" e "bambino di sesso maschile", anche se possono sembrare una ripetizione del concetto femminile/maschile (sia la desinenza che la specifica), però nei documenti ufficiali spesso si abbonda negli attributi!


----------



## sabrinita85

Io escluderei l'uso di "bambino/bambina" con annessi e connessi, anche perché nei documenti ufficiali (atti e certificati di nascita italiani), che io sappia, è presente solo la dicitura "figlio/figlia".
_Bambino _è veramente troppo informale in questo caso.


----------



## pomar

Mi pare che il termine formale usato in questi casi sia "infante".


----------



## bubu7

pomar said:


> Mi pare che il termine formale usato in questi casi sia "infante".


Più che formale _infante_ è un termine letterario (cfr. marca d'uso della prima entrata del De Mauro).


----------



## pomar

Con tutto il rispetto per il De Mauro, ti assicuro, Bubu, che quello era un termine comunemente impiegato nelle dichiarazioni di nascita fino a non molto tempo fa, ed è anche un termine usato in campo medico. Non mi paiono ambiti molto letterari.
Ho controllato su google e ho visto che ora nelle dichiarazioni di nascita in Italia si usa il termine *bambino*, ma credo che sia un'innovazione abbastanza recente (forse un risultato della campagna per la "sburocratizzazione" del linguaggio?).
In alcuni testi di legge della Svizzera Italiana ho visto che si usa ancora *infante.*


----------



## bubu7

Anche il _Dizionario Sabatini-Coletti_ (2002) considera _infante_ un vocabolo letterario.
Non sto mettendo in dubbio le tue esperienze personali, cara pomar, ma penso che sia meglio seguire le indicazioni di due dei nostri migliori vocabolari.


----------



## sabrinita85

Hehe, sì, a me pare che infante sia parecchio "principesco". Non so, mi ricorda la infanta Sofia.


----------



## pomar

Caro Bubu, non si tratta di *mie* esperienze personali, e mi sembra strano che tu non abbia le stesse esperienze: non hai mai letto un _bugiardino_ di qualche medicinale (v. per es. http://www.guidausofarmaci.it/pag115.htm), o letto qualche testo di pediatria o psicologia infantile, richiesto un vecchio estratto di nascita (non sei giovanissimo neanche tu, no?  )?
In medicina per infante si intende bambino piccolo, di solito fino ad un anno, ma talvolta fino a due, tre anni: siccome per denunciare una nascita bisogna presentare una attestazione dell'ospedale (o dell'ostetrica), anche lì il termine normalmente usato (forse ora non più) _era infante._
In tutti questi casi non si tratta certo di linguaggio letterario.
A me pare un'evidenza, se due vocabolari la ignorano sbagliano loro.
Del resto, se bastassero i vocabolari, non vedo che bisogno ci sarebbe di forum come questi. O no?


----------



## bubu7

Anche il Garzanti e il Devoto-Oli 2007 lo indicano solo come termine letterario.
Un dizionario può omettere un'accezione particolare del termine ma se la omettono quattro dizionari moderni e importanti come quelli citati è più facile sospettare un nostro errore. 
Questo non vuol dire che il termine non possa essere preso in prestito sporadicamente da una certa disciplina o in altri registri d'uso. 

Diverso è il caso, ad esempio, di _infantile_...


----------



## traduttrice

Grazie mille a tutti per il tempo dedicatomi.


----------



## saciperere

Cari amici/amiche, è passato tanto tempo da questa discussione, ma mi ritrovo con un questo dubbio e vorrei chiedere l'opinione dei colleghi italiani: sto utilizzando nelle traduzioni dal portoghese brasiliano "È nata una persona di sesso femminile/maschile". Veramente non posso tradurre: "È nato un bambino di sesso femminile", neppure "una bambina di sesso femminile". Il sesso è un'informazione ufficiale che deve rimanere. Mi è sembrata carina la soluzione, in tempi così difficili riguardo alle difficoltà di esprimersi su questioni di genere. L'italiano ancora lotta contro certi termini come "Avvocatessa", "Architetta", "Dottoressa", che sono usuali in portoghese. Quindi la questione di essere bambino o bambina è rilevante. Vi ringrazio per ogni commento.


----------



## gnommero

Suggerirei "neonato", come parola che non contiene indicazioni di sesso. Se deve essere evitata la ripetizione "è nato un neonato" potrebbe essere usata la formula "è venuto alla luce un neonato di sesso maschile/femminile".


----------



## ohbice

Potresti usare pure neonata


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


saciperere said:


> Il sesso è un'informazione ufficiale che deve rimanere


"È nata una bambina/bimba/femminuccia" oppure "è nato un bambino/bimbo/maschietto" mi sembrano le frasi più naturali.



saciperere said:


> "È nata una persona di sesso..."


non lo direi mai neanche in un documento ufficiale, dove invece potrei dire "neonato/neonata", che implicano già il sesso.

Es. È nata una bambina di 3 kg/ La neonata pesa 3 kg


----------



## symposium

Mmmm... "maschietto" e "femminuccia" mi sembrano termini molto poco burocratici... Siccome il testo originale è in portoghese, e anche il portoghese è una lingua romanza nella quale tutte le parole hanno un genere grammaticale, magari sarebbe utile o interessante conoscere la frase originale e quali termini impiega...


----------



## gnommero

Da quanto capisco, Saciperere sta cercando i termini utilizzati negli atti amministrativi ed ha sottolineato che in ogni modo dovrà utilizzare la formula "di sesso maschile/femminile".
Le formule utilizzate negli atti di stato civile in Italia sono normate dal D.M. 5/4/2002 . E' usata più volte la parola "neonato" (indipendentemente dal sesso) e, alla formula 34/bis, è indicato "è nato un bambino di sesso ...". Convengo che un bambino di sesso femminile è una bambina, ma stiamo parlando di burocrazia, non di annunciare il lieto evento.


----------

